# Imagen intermitente en Tv Samsung cl21m16mn



## PICAXE18X (Ene 30, 2020)

Amigo del foro cordial saludo
Bueno les comento tengo un tv sangung model CL21M16MN, el tv enciende y tiene audio, pero en video la imagen es intermitente, les cambie los filtros del vertical, los filtros del flyback, los filtros del socket de la pantalla, les resolde los puntos de soldadura de la fuente prima y secundaria y la falla continua, adjunto un video de prueba de la fall del tv en cuestión, 
Ahora que más le puedo hacer con este tv para solucionar dicha falla, bueno espero sus amables respuestas y gracias. 

Jose


----------



## josco (Ene 31, 2020)

Que numero de chasis es, aparte de cambiar todo eso mediste algun voltaje con multimetro? por ejemplo el voltaje en los catodos. ese tipo de tv  fueron delicadas en el ajuste de screnn. intentaste ajustarlo? en algunas tv de ese tipo cuando el TRC ya esta un poco bajo de emision hacen eso.


----------



## sergiot (Ene 31, 2020)

Tratá de medir si no te está variando la tensión de la grilla 2, cuando pasa eso aumenta y sube el brillo de la pantalla, a menos que la intemitencia tuya sea solo de imagen, en ese caso el origen es otro.


----------



## PICAXE18X (Ene 31, 2020)

amigos gracias por responder, bueno aca les envio el siguiente link de Falla en Tv Samsung.mp4,  acá verán la falla que esta presentando el tv, y verán que por unos cuantos segundos la imagen se ve perfecta pero después se va la imagen, queda negra con audio.

gracias

jose


----------



## sergiot (Ene 31, 2020)

Linda falla, si no tenes osciloscopio se te va a complicar, descarta la grilla 2 porque es muy rapido la forma en que se oscurece la imagen, es como que deja de salir señal de video del jungla o está trabajando mal el borrado, si usas alguna entrada de video externa tambien lo hace? fijate si ese modelo de tv usa la corriente IK, es para protección y saber si los 3 catodos están bien, puede que uno de los cañones del tubo esté consumiendo mas que otro y se activa la protección y apaga el tubo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2020)

También pensé en IK al ver la imagen









						Solucionado:  engañar al circuito de IK. a que se refieren?
					

compañeros tengo una duda con este tema que vi publicado en el foro de (métodos de diagnóstico y reparación) que decia:enga&ntil




					www.yoreparo.com


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 31, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> También pensé en IK al ver la imagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tal cual como lo Que ha adjuntado  Dosmetros, en Samsung debemos tener cuidado con la protección por Killing de video o IK (AKB en Samsung) todo se debe a dos cosas primordiales:

1- Desajuste en la tensión G2 o screen la cual es crítica en tv Samsung y debe ajustarse en un punto óptimo.

2- algún cátodo de la pantalla ya ligeramente agotado. 

En los temas de Fallas típicas de TV, he posteado varias soluciones por esta falla. Deja y adjunto el link saludos.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ene 31, 2020)

El caso puede ser grave.
Cita de reparación:


> Que tal, perdonen por revivir este tema tan viejo, pero estoy seguro que alguien visitará este tema en búsqueda de respuesta a alguna falla similar que esté sufriendo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 31, 2020)

Si , muchas veces se resolvía reactivando pantalla . . . (menos los Sony 😭)


----------



## freud69 (Feb 9, 2021)

En efecto es sin duda una protección del circuito IKS ocasionada generalmente por un TRC ligeramente agotado.
Ahora bien, la solución que cita D@rkbytes es como decir: "solucioné el problema, compre un TV nuevo y listo" una solución radical.
Leyendo he encontrado que en buen porcentaje, esta falla se soluciona entrando en menú de servicio al modo de ajuste de screen y recalibrarlo. Se va  a presentar una barra de calibración y hay que ajustar hasta indicar en verde. Si no resulta, debe probarse con otro IC Amplificador de video para descartar una anomalía en este (revisar los componentes asociados atales como Zener y Resistencias).  Otra alternativa es entrar al modo de servicio y hacer esta secuencia: "con la TV apagada, presiona en el siguiente orden con tu control remoto: mute, 1-8-2 , power, una vez encienda el TV habrás entrado en el menú de servicio, luego presiona volumen (-) menos, seguidamente presiona 14 veces Chanel (-) menos, luego presiona 2 veces volumen (+) más, entonces la imagen del TV debería aparecer, si la imagen te aparece en pantalla solo apaga la TV y vuelve a encenderla si enciende correctamente entonces realizaste la configuración del sistema IK del TV correctamente" esto por el control remoto. La última solución que vi es entrar al menú de servicio, en el menú de ajustes  Nos desplazamos en los ítems hasta llegar a “AKB 0” y lo cambiamos a “AKB 1” guardamos los cambios presionando menú. Abajo cito las fuente de esta información.
Tengo dos tv con esta misma falla en ambos, voy a poner en práctica lo mencionado y les comento luego, Saludos!
Fuentes: tv-samsun-prende-se-escucha-pero-no-se-ve-imagen , fallaselectronicas.com/tv-samsung-prende-y-apaga-pantalla-intermitente , 
En espera de los links a que hace referencia moonwalker!!! Saludos!!!


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 9, 2021)

saludos @freud69 ; no sé si son cosas patéticas mías 😂 pero nunca he estado de acuerdo con esta protección IK o AKB que usa especialmente Sony y Samsung respectivamente al detectar un mínimo agotamiento (en la gran mayoría imperceptible por el ojo) haciendo un Killing de video y sólo permanenciendo el audio normal. Como has dicho, hay dos opciones principales para desactivar la falla y una de estas es ingresando en el modo de servicio y elegir el parámetro AKB cambiándolo de 0 a 1 sin embargo con esta opción se pierde ligeramente calidad en la imagen apareciendo en la parte superior de la pantalla especie de líneas diagonales que se aprecian en el modo de Pantalla azul y se atenúan cuando ya hay video presente en la pantalla. La otra opción que es la que uso más es "engañar" el integrado microjungla en su pin Cut-off (pin que establece la protección IK o AKB) reingresando las señales RGB a dicho pin por medio de tres diodos tipo 1N4148 en polarización directa y de esta manera el microjungla dejará su fastidio 😂 con su Killing de video. Con esta opción, la calidad de la imagen se mantiene un poco más que con la primera opción no visualizándose las líneas diagonales que se presentan con el cambio del parámetro de AKB por ende ratifico más el uso de esta segunda opción. Sin embargo antes de realizar estos métodos de erradicación del sistema de protección IK o AKB, primero se sugiere realizar un retoque muy cuidadoso en la perilla screen en el Flyback porque es una causa muy frecuente cuando se activa la tratada protección verificando en el modo de servicio la opción G2 que coloca en un punto óptimo la tensión de screen. He notado a través de los años de reparar estos TVs Samsung, que con el pasar del tiempo, la perilla o potenciómetro interno de ajuste de screen en el flyback pierde eficacia, y por ende ya no ajusta la tensión adecuada de screen que mantiene en el margen OK para que la protección IK se mantenga desactivada por lo que es inevitable hacer la remoción de este circuito de protección que no es de mi gusto 🤣. Pero ¿Qué se hace? Jajajaj saludos cordiales Freud69 y a toda la comunidad.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Feb 9, 2021

Disculpen, había olvidado adjuntar algunos links de la solución de esta falla frecuente en TVs TRCs Samsung pero los pueden encontrar en el tema de fallas típicas de TV donde expongo brevemente cómo hacerlo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2021)

Obsolescencia programada !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 9, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Obsolescencia programada !


Sí.... también odio el "killing" ese, desde el día que lo ví por primera vez. Antes que se veía el tv en verde o rojizo..bué se veía y no tenías que cambiar el aparato por uno nuevo  .... Luego cuando actuaba el "asesino" de imagen y el técnico diagnosticaba trc  tenías que cambiar el tv por uno nuevo... o experimentar con el rejuvenecedor de trc que los terminaba de "killingnear"


----------



## Gerson strauss (Feb 9, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , muchas veces se resolvía reactivando pantalla . . . (menos los Sony 😭)


¡Que curioso! las pantallas que mas he reactivado con éxito son las de Sony.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 9, 2021)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> ¡Que curioso! las pantallas que mas he reactivado con éxito son las de Sony.


Sí es curioso, estuve varios años en un servicio de Sony y cada vez que "rejuvenecían" un trc temblaba entregarlo, fallaban a los dos días..tanto que se dejó de hacer.  🤷‍♂️


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2021)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> ¡Que curioso! las pantallas que mas he reactivado con éxito son las de Sony.


 
Me refería a las Trinitron


----------



## Gerson strauss (Feb 10, 2021)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Sí es curioso, estuve varios años en un servicio de Sony y cada vez que "rejuvenecían" un trc temblaba entregarlo, fallaban a los dos días..tanto que se dejó de hacer.  🤷‍♂️


Recuerdo un TV Sony de mi propiedad KV21RS20 y un día se puso la pantalla verde con líneas. Un amigo tenia un reactivador y me hizo el favor de reparar la pantalla, la cual después de eso quedo con buena imagen, pero como a la semana volvió el problema.
Le comente a mi amigo y el me dijo que no había nada que hacer, que me olvidara de ello.

Así que tuve que hacer mi propio reactivador (con PIC y Display LCD). Le hice varias sesiones de limpieza y reactivación y la pantalla quedo muy bien, lo tuve unos 3 años después de eso sin ningún problema.

Un día le preste a alguien el reactivador y nunca mas lo volví a ver. Como esos TV ya estaban de salida, no me anime a hacer otro reactivador.

Pero actualmente me parece que se  están  usando mucho esos TV en mi zona, y ahora me dan ganas de volver a fabricar otro reactivador con inteligencia artificial. 😁

Nota: no presten la herramienta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 10, 2021)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Nota: no presten la herramienta.



Siempre digo que podés prestar a tu esposa , a lo sumo te la devolverán mas felíz !  

Pero sin duda te la devolverán ! 

Herramientas , instrumentos , equipo y libros . . .  JAMÁS !

La mejor forma era con la tv pantalla hacia abajo y con alta tensión entre los electrodos mientras además se golpeaba el cogote con un destornillador , con mucho cuidado para que desprendiera la basura . . .


----------



## freud69 (Feb 13, 2021)

Saludos Nuevamente !
Comparto mi experiencia afrontando esta falla ! Me llegaron dos Tv Samsun de 21" y de 27" exactamente con ésta falla y se pudo resolver ambas, entrando al modo de servicio, ajuste de Screen y ajustando el potenciómetro del FlyBack hasta quedar en verde, el indicador de ajuste, y voila! Se solventó la falla ! Por supuesto que esta solución fue sencilla, habrñan otros que si es necesario actuar y modificar el circuito IKS o AKB para engañar el microjungla !
Gracias por las orientaciones de moonwalker y compartir su conocimiento a todos  !


----------



## moonwalker (Feb 13, 2021)

Freud, me alegra que hayas dado solución a estos dos TVs Samsung al manipular la tensión de screen la cual es crítica en esta Marca. Siempre antes de anular la protección de IK, trato primero de ajustar el parámetro de G2 en modo de servicio y un retoque en la perilla de screen en el flyback si en caso tal la activación de la protección se da por medio de algún cátodo en el cañón entonces sí definitivamente se debe manipular el pin cut-off del microjungla. Gracias por comentar también las fallas y su solución. Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Feb 13, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Siempre digo que podés prestar a tu esposa , a lo sumo te la devolverán mas felíz !
> 
> Pero sin duda te la devolverán !
> 
> ...


!Hola a todos , NO presto mi esposa porque unicamente en ese caso  NO acepto devoluciuones , Jajajajajajajajajaja!
Y cuanto a herramientas , instrumentos , libros solamente presto caso NO mas voy a usar , caso contrario es pedir para quedarse sin els .
!Saludos desde Brasil!
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

